# Power-Fan



## Kev95 (9. April 2011)

Hi,
mein Mainboard hat einen 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss der PWR-Fan benannt ist.
Ich vermute mal das ist ein Netzteillüfter???

Dort kann ich doch auch einen X beliebigen Lüfter anschließen oder?
Hab nämliche keine normalen Anschlüsse mehr frei, wenn das funktioniert ist es doch besser als ein Y-Kabel.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. April 2011)

An den PWR-Fan kannst du jeden Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## ghostadmin (9. April 2011)

Der Netzteillüfter wird nie über das Board angeschlossen, manche Netzteile haben nur so einen Stecker über den die Drehzahl ausgelesen werden kann.

Auf dem Anschluss kannst du jeden Lüfter anschließen, meist ist der PWR-Fan Anschluss aber nicht regelbar und läuft immer auf 12V. Musst halt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2011)

Jedes Netzteil solange es ein Aktiv - Modell ist hat seinen eigenen Lüfter und der wird über deren Lüftersteuerung geregelt. Was die Regelung angeht mußt du halt schauen ob das Bios das ermöglicht. Man könnte im Zweifel auch eine günstige Lüftersteuerung nehmen, die je nach Gusto als Slotblende ausgeführt wird oder in einem Laufwerksschacht sitzt


----------



## Kev95 (9. April 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jedes Netzteil solange es ein Aktiv - Modell ist hat seinen eigenen Lüfter und der wird über deren Lüftersteuerung geregelt. Was die Regelung angeht mußt du halt schauen ob das Bios das ermöglicht. Man könnte im Zweifel auch eine günstige Lüftersteuerung nehmen, die je nach Gusto als Slotblende ausgeführt wird oder in einem Laufwerksschacht sitzt


 
Ich hätte schon längst ne Scythe Kaze, wären da nicht meine Eltern. 

Gruß,
Kevin


----------

